# Exhibition/dock Mode Settings?



## makeveli007 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change the exhibition or dock settings that would apply when putting the CM7 touchpad on the touchstone? Once I put it on the touchstone the below screen is displayed for about 2 minutes. It then automatically goes into the second screen/mode. I would like to have it display the initial screen - anyone know how to disable the second? Thanks in advance...

Initial:



Second exhibition screen:


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Go to Alarms>{Menu Button}>Settings>Screensaver timeout> "Never"


----------



## makeveli007 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

No problemo


----------



## hpotter (Oct 20, 2011)

I use the following to replicate the photo frame exhibition mode from webos
1. antek app manager (free) - freeze the clock to disable it - optional
2. photo slides(free) - to display photos as in a slideshow (you can us any app you want)
3. settings profile lite(free) - added a rule ( condition = dock and action = start app photo slides.photo frame when condition met and kill app on condition exit)
as soon as I put on touchstone starts displaying photos and when I pick up the touchpad goes to home screen.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Any way to give us a bigger clock? Ever since getting the touchstone dock for my touchpad, it has completely replaced my alarm clock, and my eyesight isn't too good without my glasses so it's nice to have a larger clock than the one included with android.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Lightning Bug is the best App for your Touchstone, I love it!


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

On the OP, how do you get the notification bar / clock..etc to the top of the screen? mine is defaulted to the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I probably should have explained better. I like the notification bar at the bottom, but when on the touchstone, the dock that opens at the button overlays the notification bar and drives me nuts. I would really like to keep the notification at the bottom and just get rid of the docking part that comes up when I turn it on.

I think I found something called Dock No-Op that might fix it. Does anyone have any other suggestions or really cool replacement docks that won't overlay the notification bar?

Thanks


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I probably should have explained better. I like the notification bar at the bottom, but when on the touchstone, the dock that opens at the button overlays the notification bar and drives me nuts. I would really like to keep the notification at the bottom and just get rid of the docking part that comes up when I turn it on.
> 
> I think I found something called Dock No-Op that might fix it. Does anyone have any other suggestions or really cool replacement docks that won't overlay the notification bar?
> 
> Thanks


I use Dock No-Op, it makes the Touchpad do nothing when docked. no clock/ exhibition.


----------



## arcticrobot (Oct 16, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> Go to Alarms>{Menu Button}>Settings>Screensaver timeout> "Never"


 Thank you! 
Android has lots of applications and makes me more productive, but, man, this is counterintuitive. I've experiensed same riddles trying to set lock screen properly


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I probably should have explained better. I like the notification bar at the bottom, but when on the touchstone, the dock that opens at the button overlays the notification bar and drives me nuts.


Yes this! I'd rather lose the notification bar myself though. WebOS' Exhibition modes were really a cool feature, hopefully ICS will add something similar - it's nice to have it performing a function other than the clock when docked.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

maybe try deskclock plus?
similar to standard clock but has a few more options.


----------



## makeveli007 (Oct 24, 2011)

dspcap said:


> On the OP, how do you get the notification bar / clock..etc to the top of the screen? mine is defaulted to the bottom.
> 
> Thanks


You just go into Settings>CyanogenMod>Tablet tweaks and uncheck the first box.

**EDIT - ok nevemind, I just read your next post - ya I've got mine defaulted to be on the top. But I guess for anyone who does want to do this and didn't know, they do now!

Thanks!


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------

